# OTTB Showing



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

Could you get a friend with a megaphone to come out with you while you're riding or handling her to see how she reacts? I don't think she's scared of the noise, but I think she associates it with her racehorse career, so she thinks she's supposed to run fast when she hears the voice.

I've seen people put cotton balls in the horse's ears, that might work as a quick fix.


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

Could you just do walk/trot or do you think she would still take off?

I would definitely take her to just ride around and get use to the traffic. If you have a friend that you could ride with you could try playing like leap frog with each other. Switch from back to front so she gets use to someone passing her. 

I know you mentioned that you couldn't get her to stop but stopping and backing her up every couple strides, will do wonders for her so she doesn't get rushy. She will be thinking stop instead of go.

Hope that was helpful good luck!


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh sorry one more thing. When you practice don't just stay on the rail. do lots of serpentines, circles and straight lines. That shouldn't remind her of the track.

I don't think the annoucer will bother her. I have a couple friends that have ottb and they have done wonders withs them. Very solid horses.


----------



## eqryder92 (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback! It's encouraging to hear that your friends do well, I hope we can win some ribbons. I will definitely be trying the tips


----------

